# [solved] Abhängigkeitsproblem qmail vs. ssmtp

## thrashed

Hallo liebe Gentoo Gemeinde!

Umzugsbedingt von Deutschland nach Österreich, stand mein kleiner Heimserver nun bei einen internetlosen Freund zu Hause rum der diesen Rechner temporär als Filer missbrauchte. Jetzt habe ich den Rechner wieder am Netz und würde ihn nach !!!! 4 Monaten !!! gerne wieder updaten. Die Installation ist ca. 2,5 Jahre alt und ich hatte mit der Kiste nie Probleme da ich sie täglich gewartet/upgedated hatte. Weiters hatte ich schon einige Abhängigkeitskonflikte zu lösen, aber nun stehe ich wirklich an.

Ich nutze qmail als mailserver und nun will mir ein Paket namens ssmtp ins Handwerk pfuschen.

```
[blocks B     ] mail-mta/ssmtp (is blocking mail-mta/netqmail-1.05-r8)
```

egal was ich in

portage.use

portage.mask

portage.unmask

portage.keywords

eintrage, ich bekomme die kiste nicht upgedated. Wie geht man das Problem am besten an, wenn man seine Gentoo Kiste sooooo lange nicht mehr upgedated hat?

hier nochmal schnell alles vom fehlgeschlagenen updateversuch. VIELEN DANK FÜR EURE HILFE

```

These are the packages that would be merged, in reverse order:

Calculating world dependencies  ..... ..... ....... done!

[ebuild     U ] app-arch/rar-3.7.0 [3.7.0_beta1] 758 kB 

[ebuild  NS   ] mail-client/squirrelmail-1.4.10a-r2  USE="crypt mysql nls ssl vhosts -filter -ldap -postgres -spell" 4,023 kB 

[ebuild     U ] www-client/links-2.1_pre28-r1 [2.1_pre26] USE="gpm jpeg ssl unicode -X -directfb -fbcon -javascript -livecd -png -sdl -svga -tiff" 3,825 kB 

[ebuild     U ] net-dialup/capisuite-0.4.5-r4 [0.4.5-r3] 0 kB 

[ebuild     U ] app-misc/mc-4.6.1-r3 [4.6.1] USE="gpm ncurses nls pam unicode -7zip -X -samba -slang" 30 kB 

[nomerge      ] mail-filter/qmail-scanner-1.25-r1  USE="spamassassin" 

[ebuild     U ]  app-antivirus/clamav-0.91 [0.90.2] USE="crypt nls -bzip2 -logrotate -mailwrapper -milter (-selinux) (-curl%)" 12,722 kB 

[nomerge      ]  virtual/qmail-1.03  

[ebuild  N    ]   mail-mta/netqmail-1.05-r8  USE="ssl -gencertdaily -highvolume -mailwrapper -noauthcram -qmail-spp -vanilla" 313 kB 

[ebuild     U ]  mail-filter/spamassassin-3.2.1-r1 [3.1.8-r1] USE="berkdb mysql qmail ssl -doc -ipv6 -ldap -postgres -sqlite -tools" 959 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]   dev-util/re2c-0.12.0  596 kB 

[nomerge      ]   dev-perl/libwww-perl-5.805  USE="ssl" 

[ebuild     U ]    dev-perl/Crypt-SSLeay-0.55 [0.51-r1] 119 kB 

[nomerge      ] app-misc/mc-4.6.1-r3 [4.6.1] USE="gpm ncurses nls pam unicode -7zip -X -samba -slang" 

[ebuild     U ]  dev-libs/glib-2.12.12 [2.12.9] USE="-debug -doc (-hardened)" 2,870 kB 

[nomerge      ] net-dialup/capisuite-0.4.5-r4 [0.4.5-r3] 

[nomerge      ]  virtual/ghostscript-0  

[nomerge      ]   app-text/ghostscript-esp-8.15.3  USE="xml -X -cjk -cups -emacs -gtk -threads" 

[ebuild     U ]    sys-libs/glibc-2.5-r4 [2.5] USE="nls nptl nptlonly -build -debug% -glibc-compat20 -glibc-omitfp (-hardened) (-multilib) -profile (-selinux)" 719 kB 

[ebuild     U ]     sys-devel/gcc-4.1.2 [4.1.1-r3] USE="fortran mudflap* nls (-altivec) -bootstrap -build -d% -doc -gcj -gtk (-hardened) -ip28 -ip32r10k (-multilib) -multislot (-n32) (-n64) -nocxx -objc -objc++ -objc-gc -test -vanilla" 38,840 kB 

[ebuild     U ]      sys-devel/gcc-config-1.3.16 [1.3.15-r1] 0 kB 

[ebuild     U ] net-analyzer/tcpdump-3.9.6-r1 [3.9.5-r2] USE="ssl -ipv6 -samba" 697 kB 

[ebuild     U ] app-editors/nano-2.0.6 [2.0.3] USE="ncurses nls unicode -debug -justify -minimal -slang -spell" 1,285 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-process/psmisc-22.5 [22.3] USE="nls -X -ipv6 (-selinux)" 271 kB 

[ebuild     U ] app-backup/dar-2.3.3 [2.2.6] USE="nls ssl -acl -dar32 -dar64 -doc (-examples%) (-static%)" 1,152 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/util-linux-2.12r-r7 [2.12r-r6] USE="crypt nls perl -old-crypt (-selinux) -static" 0 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/diffutils-2.8.7-r2 [2.8.7-r1] USE="nls -static (-debug%)" 0 kB 

[ebuild     U ] media-video/camsource-0.7.1 [0.7.0-r1] 352 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-kernel/genkernel-3.4.8 [3.4.6] USE="-bash-completion (-ibm) (-selinux)" 3,711 kB 

[nomerge      ] x11-base/xorg-x11-7.2  

[nomerge      ]  x11-base/xorg-server-1.2.0-r3  USE="dri nptl xorg -3dfx -debug -dmx -ipv6 -kdrive -minimal -sdl -xprint" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse -acecad -aiptek -calcomp -citron -digitaledge -dmc -dynapro -elo2300 -elographics -fpit -hyperpen -jamstudio -joystick -magellan -microtouch -mutouch -palmax -penmount -spaceorb -summa -synaptics -tek4957 -ur98 -vmmouse -void -wacom" VIDEO_CARDS="apm ark chips cirrus cyrix dummy fbdev glint i128 i740 i810 imstt mga neomagic nsc nv rendition s3 s3virge savage siliconmotion sis sisusb tdfx tga trident tseng v4l vesa vga via vmware voodoo -epson -fglrx -impact -mach64 -newport -nvidia -r128 -radeon -sunbw2 -suncg14 -suncg3 -suncg6 -sunffb -sunleo -suntcx" 

[nomerge      ]   x11-apps/xinit-1.0.3-r3  USE="-debug -minimal" 

[ebuild     U ]    x11-wm/twm-1.0.3 [1.0.1] USE="-debug" 233 kB 

[ebuild     U ]    x11-terms/xterm-225 [222] USE="unicode -Xaw3d -paste64 -toolbar -truetype" 803 kB 

[ebuild     U ] dev-python/pyzor-0.4.0-r3 [0.4.0-r2] USE="-pyzord%" 0 kB 

[ebuild     U ] net-fs/samba-3.0.24-r3 [3.0.24] USE="pam python readline winbind -acl -async -automount -caps% -cups -doc -examples -fam -kerberos -ldap -oav -quotas (-selinux) -swat -syslog" LINGUAS="-ja -pl" 14 kB 

[ebuild  NS   ] dev-db/phpmyadmin-2.10.1  USE="vhosts" 2,105 kB 

[ebuild     U ] net-p2p/mldonkey-2.9.0 [2.8.3] USE="gd -doc -fasttrack -gnutella -gtk -guionly -magic (-batch%)" 2,650 kB 

[ebuild     U ] app-arch/tar-1.17 [1.16.1] USE="nls -static" 1,839 kB 

[ebuild     U ] app-admin/webalizer-2.01.10-r15 [2.01.10-r12] USE="apache2 geoip nls vhosts -xtended (-search%)" 0 kB 

[ebuild     U ] app-arch/gzip-1.3.12 [1.3.11] USE="nls -pic -static" 452 kB 

[ebuild     U ] dev-util/strace-4.5.15 [4.5.14] USE="-aio -static" 445 kB 

[nomerge      ] dev-db/phpmyadmin-2.10.1  USE="vhosts" 

[nomerge      ]  app-admin/webapp-config-1.50.16-r1 [1.50.15] 

[nomerge      ]   dev-lang/python-2.4.4-r4 [2.4.3-r4] USE="berkdb gdbm ncurses readline ssl -bootstrap -build -doc -examples% -ipv6 -nocxx -nothreads% -tk -ucs2" 

[ebuild  N    ]    app-admin/python-updater-0.2  3 kB 

[nomerge      ] dev-db/phpmyadmin-2.10.1  USE="vhosts" 

[nomerge      ]  app-admin/webapp-config-1.50.16-r1 [1.50.15] 

[nomerge      ]   dev-lang/python-2.4.4-r4 [2.4.3-r4] USE="berkdb gdbm ncurses readline ssl -bootstrap -build -doc -examples% -ipv6 -nocxx -nothreads% -tk -ucs2" 

[nomerge      ]    app-admin/python-updater-0.2  

[nomerge      ]     sys-apps/portage-2.1.2.9 [2.1.2.2] USE="-build -doc -epydoc (-selinux)" LINGUAS="-pl" 

[ebuild     U ]      dev-python/pycrypto-2.0.1-r6 [2.0.1-r5] USE="-bindist -gmp -test" 0 kB 

[nomerge      ] net-dialup/isdn4k-utils-3.9_pre20060124  USE="isdnlog -X -activefilter -eurofile -ipppd -mschap -pcmcia -usb" 

[ebuild     U ]  dev-lang/tcl-8.4.14 [8.4.9] USE="-debug% -threads" 3,462 kB 

[nomerge      ] x11-base/xorg-x11-7.2  

[nomerge      ]  x11-base/xorg-server-1.2.0-r3  USE="dri nptl xorg -3dfx -debug -dmx -ipv6 -kdrive -minimal -sdl -xprint" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse -acecad -aiptek -calcomp -citron -digitaledge -dmc -dynapro -elo2300 -elographics -fpit -hyperpen -jamstudio -joystick -magellan -microtouch -mutouch -palmax -penmount -spaceorb -summa -synaptics -tek4957 -ur98 -vmmouse -void -wacom" VIDEO_CARDS="apm ark chips cirrus cyrix dummy fbdev glint i128 i740 i810 imstt mga neomagic nsc nv rendition s3 s3virge savage siliconmotion sis sisusb tdfx tga trident tseng v4l vesa vga via vmware voodoo -epson -fglrx -impact -mach64 -newport -nvidia -r128 -radeon -sunbw2 -suncg14 -suncg3 -suncg6 -sunffb -sunleo -suntcx" 

[nomerge      ]   x11-apps/xinit-1.0.3-r3  USE="-debug -minimal" 

[nomerge      ]    x11-apps/xsm-1.0.1  USE="-debug -xprint" 

[ebuild     U ]     net-misc/netkit-rsh-0.17-r8 [0.17-r7] USE="pam" 14 kB 

[nomerge      ]  x11-base/xorg-server-1.2.0-r3  USE="dri nptl xorg -3dfx -debug -dmx -ipv6 -kdrive -minimal -sdl -xprint" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse -acecad -aiptek -calcomp -citron -digitaledge -dmc -dynapro -elo2300 -elographics -fpit -hyperpen -jamstudio -joystick -magellan -microtouch -mutouch -palmax -penmount -spaceorb -summa -synaptics -tek4957 -ur98 -vmmouse -void -wacom" VIDEO_CARDS="apm ark chips cirrus cyrix dummy fbdev glint i128 i740 i810 imstt mga neomagic nsc nv rendition s3 s3virge savage siliconmotion sis sisusb tdfx tga trident tseng v4l vesa vga via vmware voodoo -epson -fglrx -impact -mach64 -newport -nvidia -r128 -radeon -sunbw2 -suncg14 -suncg3 -suncg6 -sunffb -sunleo -suntcx" 

[nomerge      ]   app-admin/eselect-opengl-1.0.5  

[ebuild     U ]    app-admin/eselect-1.0.10 [1.0.7] USE="-bash-completion -doc -vim-syntax%" 150 kB 

[ebuild     U ]     sys-apps/file-4.21-r1 [4.20-r1] USE="python" 538 kB 

[nomerge      ] dev-db/phpmyadmin-2.10.1  USE="vhosts" 

[ebuild     U ]  dev-lang/php-5.2.3-r3 [5.2.1-r3] USE="apache2 berkdb cli crypt gd gd-external* gdbm iconv imap mysql ncurses nls pcre readline reflection session spl ssl unicode xml zlib -adabas -bcmath -birdstep -bzip2 -calendar -cdb -cgi -cjk -concurrentmodphp -ctype* -curl -curlwrappers -db2 -dbase -dbmaker -debug -discard-path -doc -empress -empress-bcs -esoob -exif -fastbuild -fdftk -filter -firebird -flatfile -force-cgi-redirect -frontbase -ftp -gmp -hash -inifile -interbase -iodbc -ipv6 -java-external -json -kerberos -ldap -ldap-sasl -libedit -mcve -mhash -msql -mssql -mysqli -oci8 -oci8-instant-client -odbc -pcntl -pdo -pdo-external -pic -posix -postgres -qdbm -recode -sapdb -sharedext -sharedmem -simplexml -snmp -soap -sockets -solid -spell -sqlite -suhosin -sybase -sybase-ct -sysvipc -threads -tidy -tokenizer -truetype -wddx -xmlreader -xmlrpc -xmlwriter -xpm -xsl -yaz -zip -zip-external (-apache%)" 7,262 kB 

[ebuild     U ]   net-libs/c-client-2004g [2004a-r1] USE="pam ssl (-debug%)" 2,195 kB 

[nomerge      ] mail-filter/qmail-scanner-1.25-r1  USE="spamassassin" 

[nomerge      ]  mail-filter/spamassassin-3.2.1-r1 [3.1.8-r1] USE="berkdb mysql qmail ssl -doc -ipv6 -ldap -postgres -sqlite -tools" 

[ebuild     U ]   dev-perl/DBD-mysql-4.00.5 [3.0008] 120 kB 

[nomerge      ] mail-filter/qmail-scanner-1.25-r1  USE="spamassassin" 

[nomerge      ]  mail-filter/spamassassin-3.2.1-r1 [3.1.8-r1] USE="berkdb mysql qmail ssl -doc -ipv6 -ldap -postgres -sqlite -tools" 

[nomerge      ]   app-crypt/gnupg-1.9.21  USE="nls -X -gpg2-experimental -ldap -selinux -smartcard" 

[ebuild     U ]    app-crypt/gnupg-1.4.7-r1 [1.4.6] USE="nls readline zlib -bindist -bzip2 -curl -ecc -idea -ldap (-selinux) -smartcard -static -usb (-X%)" LINGUAS="-ru" 3,126 kB 

[nomerge      ] dev-db/phpmyadmin-2.10.1  USE="vhosts" 

[nomerge      ]  dev-lang/php-5.2.3-r3 [5.2.1-r3] USE="apache2 berkdb cli crypt gd gd-external* gdbm iconv imap mysql ncurses nls pcre readline reflection session spl ssl unicode xml zlib -adabas -bcmath -birdstep -bzip2 -calendar -cdb -cgi -cjk -concurrentmodphp -ctype* -curl -curlwrappers -db2 -dbase -dbmaker -debug -discard-path -doc -empress -empress-bcs -esoob -exif -fastbuild -fdftk -filter -firebird -flatfile -force-cgi-redirect -frontbase -ftp -gmp -hash -inifile -interbase -iodbc -ipv6 -java-external -json -kerberos -ldap -ldap-sasl -libedit -mcve -mhash -msql -mssql -mysqli -oci8 -oci8-instant-client -odbc -pcntl -pdo -pdo-external -pic -posix -postgres -qdbm -recode -sapdb -sharedext -sharedmem -simplexml -snmp -soap -sockets -solid -spell -sqlite -suhosin -sybase -sybase-ct -sysvipc -threads -tidy -tokenizer -truetype -wddx -xmlreader -xmlrpc -xmlwriter -xpm -xsl -yaz -zip -zip-external (-apache%)" 

[nomerge      ]   www-servers/apache-2.0.58-r2  USE="apache2 ssl -debug -doc -ldap -mpm-itk -mpm-leader -mpm-peruser -mpm-prefork -mpm-threadpool -mpm-worker -no-suexec -selinux -static-modules -threads" 

[ebuild     U ]    dev-libs/apr-util-0.9.12-r1 [0.9.12] USE="berkdb gdbm -ldap" 579 kB 

[nomerge      ] net-dialup/isdn4k-utils-3.9_pre20060124  USE="isdnlog -X -activefilter -eurofile -ipppd -mschap -pcmcia -usb" 

[ebuild  NS   ]  sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.21-r4  USE="-build -symlink" 43,180 kB 

[nomerge      ] x11-base/xorg-x11-7.2  

[nomerge      ]  media-fonts/font-adobe-100dpi-1.0.0  USE="nls" 

[ebuild     U ]   media-fonts/encodings-1.0.2 [1.0.0] USE="-debug" 559 kB 

[ebuild     U ]    sys-devel/binutils-2.17 [2.16.1-r3] USE="nls -multislot -multitarget -test -vanilla" 13,502 kB 

[ebuild     U ]     sys-devel/binutils-config-1.9-r4 [1.9-r3] 0 kB 

[nomerge      ] net-analyzer/nmap-4.20  USE="ssl -gtk" 

[ebuild     U ]  net-libs/libpcap-0.9.6 [0.9.5] USE="-ipv6" 429 kB 

[nomerge      ] sys-devel/gcc-3.3.6-r1  USE="fortran nls -altivec -bootstrap -boundschecking -build -doc -gcj -gtk -hardened -ip28 -ip32r10k -multilib -multislot -n32 -n64 -nocxx -nopie -nossp -objc -test -vanilla" 

[ebuild     U ]  sys-devel/bison-2.3 [2.2] USE="nls -static" 1,055 kB 

[nomerge      ] net-misc/openssh-4.5_p1-r1  USE="pam tcpd -X -X509 -chroot -hpn -kerberos -ldap -libedit -selinux -skey -smartcard -static" 

[ebuild     U ]  sys-apps/shadow-4.0.18.1-r1 [4.0.18.1] USE="cracklib nls pam -nousuid (-selinux) -skey" 1,481 kB 

[nomerge      ] www-client/links-2.1_pre28-r1 [2.1_pre26] USE="gpm jpeg ssl unicode -X -directfb -fbcon -javascript -livecd -png -sdl -svga -tiff" 

[nomerge      ]  sys-devel/gcc-4.1.2 [4.1.1-r3] USE="fortran mudflap* nls (-altivec) -bootstrap -build -d% -doc -gcj -gtk (-hardened) -ip28 -ip32r10k (-multilib) -multislot (-n32) (-n64) -nocxx -objc -objc++ -objc-gc -test -vanilla" 

[nomerge      ]   sys-devel/binutils-2.17 [2.16.1-r3] USE="nls -multislot -multitarget -test -vanilla" 

[nomerge      ]    sys-devel/binutils-config-1.9-r4 [1.9-r3] 

[ebuild     U ]     sys-apps/findutils-4.3.7 [4.3.2-r1] USE="nls (-selinux) -static" 1,766 kB 

[nomerge      ] sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.19-r5  USE="-build -symlink" 

[ebuild     U ]  sys-fs/udev-104-r13 [104-r12] USE="(-selinux)" 0 kB 

[nomerge      ] sys-apps/logwatch-7.3.2  

[nomerge      ]  sys-process/vixie-cron-4.1-r10  USE="pam -debug -selinux" 

[nomerge      ]   mail-mta/ssmtp-2.61-r2  USE="ssl -ipv6 -mailwrapper -md5sum" 

[nomerge      ]    net-mail/mailbase-1  USE="pam" 

[ebuild     U ]     sys-libs/pam-0.99.8.1 [0.99.7.1] USE="cracklib%* nls (-selinux) -vim-syntax" 886 kB 

[nomerge      ] dev-db/phpmyadmin-2.10.1  USE="vhosts" 

[ebuild     U ]  app-admin/webapp-config-1.50.16-r1 [1.50.15] 102 kB 

[nomerge      ] net-p2p/mldonkey-2.9.0 [2.8.3] USE="gd -doc -fasttrack -gnutella -gtk -guionly -magic (-batch%)" 

[ebuild     U ]  media-libs/gd-2.0.35 [2.0.34] USE="jpeg truetype -fontconfig -png -xpm" 1,185 kB 

[nomerge      ] sys-kernel/genkernel-3.4.8 [3.4.6] USE="-bash-completion (-ibm) (-selinux)" 

[ebuild     U ]  sys-fs/e2fsprogs-1.39-r2 [1.39] USE="nls -static" 0 kB 

[nomerge      ] dev-db/phpmyadmin-2.10.1  USE="vhosts" 

[nomerge      ]  app-admin/webapp-config-1.50.16-r1 [1.50.15] 

[nomerge      ]   dev-lang/python-2.4.4-r4 [2.4.3-r4] USE="berkdb gdbm ncurses readline ssl -bootstrap -build -doc -examples% -ipv6 -nocxx -nothreads% -tk -ucs2" 

[nomerge      ]    app-admin/python-updater-0.2  

[nomerge      ]     sys-apps/portage-2.1.2.9 [2.1.2.2] USE="-build -doc -epydoc (-selinux)" LINGUAS="-pl" 

[ebuild     U ]      sys-apps/coreutils-6.9-r1 [6.7-r1] USE="nls -acl (-selinux) -static -xattr" 5,307 kB 

[nomerge      ] media-video/camsource-0.7.1 [0.7.0-r1] 

[ebuild     U ]  dev-libs/libxml2-2.6.28 [2.6.27] USE="python readline -debug -doc -ipv6 -test" 4,606 kB 

[nomerge      ] net-libs/libwww-5.4.0-r7  USE="mysql ssl" 

[ebuild     U ]  dev-db/mysql-5.0.44 [5.0.38] USE="berkdb latin1 perl ssl -big-tables -cluster -debug -embedded -extraengine -max-idx-128 -minimal (-selinux) -static" 23,869 kB 

[nomerge      ] dev-db/phpmyadmin-2.10.1  USE="vhosts" 

[nomerge      ]  app-admin/webapp-config-1.50.16-r1 [1.50.15] 

[ebuild     U ]   dev-lang/python-2.4.4-r4 [2.4.3-r4] USE="berkdb gdbm ncurses readline ssl -bootstrap -build -doc -examples% -ipv6 -nocxx -nothreads% -tk -ucs2" 7,976 kB 

[ebuild     U ]    sys-devel/libtool-1.5.23b [1.5.22] 2,846 kB 

[nomerge      ]     sys-devel/automake-1.10  

[nomerge      ]      sys-devel/autoconf-2.61  USE="-emacs" 

[ebuild     U ]       sys-devel/m4-1.4.9-r1 [1.4.9] USE="nls -examples" 0 kB 

[ebuild     UD] net-misc/ntp-4.2.4_p0 [4.2.4-r1] USE="ssl -caps -debug -ipv6 -openntpd -parse-clocks (-selinux) -zeroconf%" 3,390 kB 

[ebuild     U ]  sys-libs/readline-5.2_p4 [5.2_p2] 4 kB 

[ebuild     U ] net-misc/whois-4.7.21 [4.7.20] USE="nls" 59 kB 

[nomerge      ] sys-apps/logwatch-7.3.2  

[nomerge      ]  dev-perl/Date-Calc-5.4  

[nomerge      ]   dev-perl/Bit-Vector-6.4  

[nomerge      ]    dev-perl/Carp-Clan-5.9 [5.8] 

[nomerge      ]     dev-perl/Test-Exception-0.25  

[nomerge      ]      dev-perl/Sub-Uplevel-0.14  

[nomerge      ]       dev-perl/module-build-0.28.08  USE="-test" 

[ebuild  N    ]        dev-perl/extutils-parsexs-2.18  25 kB 

[nomerge      ] sys-apps/logwatch-7.3.2  

[nomerge      ]  dev-perl/Date-Calc-5.4  

[nomerge      ]   dev-perl/Bit-Vector-6.4  

[ebuild     U ]    dev-perl/Carp-Clan-5.9 [5.8] 19 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]     dev-perl/Test-Exception-0.25  12 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]      dev-perl/Sub-Uplevel-0.14  8 kB 

[nomerge      ] sys-apps/logwatch-7.3.2  

[nomerge      ]  dev-perl/Date-Calc-5.4  

[nomerge      ]   dev-perl/Bit-Vector-6.4  

[nomerge      ]    dev-perl/Carp-Clan-5.9 [5.8] 

[nomerge      ]     dev-perl/Test-Exception-0.25  

[nomerge      ]      dev-perl/Sub-Uplevel-0.14  

[nomerge      ]       dev-perl/module-build-0.28.08  USE="-test" 

[nomerge      ]        dev-perl/extutils-parsexs-2.18  

[ebuild  N    ]         dev-perl/ExtUtils-CBuilder-0.19  19 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]          dev-perl/module-build-0.28.08  USE="-test" 192 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]           dev-perl/yaml-0.65  92 kB 

[nomerge      ] net-p2p/mldonkey-2.9.0 [2.8.3] USE="gd -doc -fasttrack -gnutella -gtk -guionly -magic (-batch%)" 

[ebuild     U ]  dev-lang/ocaml-3.09.3-r1 [3.09.3] USE="gdbm%* ncurses%* -X% -latex -tk" 0 kB 

[nomerge      ] mail-filter/qmail-scanner-1.25-r1  USE="spamassassin" 

[nomerge      ]  mail-filter/spamassassin-3.2.1-r1 [3.1.8-r1] USE="berkdb mysql qmail ssl -doc -ipv6 -ldap -postgres -sqlite -tools" 

[ebuild     U ]   dev-perl/IO-Socket-SSL-1.07 [1.02] 46 kB 

[ebuild     U ]   dev-perl/Archive-Tar-1.32 [1.30] 39 kB 

[ebuild     U ]   dev-perl/DBI-1.58 [1.54] 479 kB 

[ebuild     U ]    dev-perl/PlRPC-0.2020-r1 [0.2018] 18 kB 

[ebuild     U ]     dev-perl/Net-Daemon-0.43 [0.39] 28 kB 

[nomerge      ] mail-filter/qmail-scanner-1.25-r1  USE="spamassassin" 

[nomerge      ]  mail-filter/spamassassin-3.2.1-r1 [3.1.8-r1] USE="berkdb mysql qmail ssl -doc -ipv6 -ldap -postgres -sqlite -tools" 

[nomerge      ]   dev-perl/libwww-perl-5.805  USE="ssl" 

[ebuild     U ]    virtual/perl-libnet-1.21 [1.19] 0 kB 

[ebuild     U ]   dev-perl/IO-Zlib-1.05 [1.04] 10 kB 

[ebuild     U ]    dev-perl/Compress-Zlib-2.004 [2.001] 62 kB 

[ebuild     U ]     dev-perl/IO-Compress-Zlib-2.004 [2.001] 131 kB 

[nomerge      ] mail-filter/razor-2.82  

[ebuild     U ]  dev-perl/Net-DNS-0.60 [0.59] USE="-ipv6" 144 kB 

[nomerge      ] mail-filter/qmail-scanner-1.25-r1  USE="spamassassin" 

[nomerge      ]  mail-filter/spamassassin-3.2.1-r1 [3.1.8-r1] USE="berkdb mysql qmail ssl -doc -ipv6 -ldap -postgres -sqlite -tools" 

[ebuild     U ]   virtual/perl-Storable-2.16 [2.15] 0 kB 

[ebuild     U ]   dev-perl/HTML-Parser-3.56 [3.55] USE="unicode" 85 kB 

[nomerge      ] mail-filter/qmail-scanner-1.25-r1  USE="spamassassin" 

[nomerge      ]  mail-filter/spamassassin-3.2.1-r1 [3.1.8-r1] USE="berkdb mysql qmail ssl -doc -ipv6 -ldap -postgres -sqlite -tools" 

[nomerge      ]   dev-perl/libwww-perl-5.805  USE="ssl" 

[nomerge      ]    dev-perl/Compress-Zlib-2.004 [2.001] 

[nomerge      ]     dev-perl/IO-Compress-Zlib-2.004 [2.001] 

[ebuild     U ]      dev-perl/Compress-Raw-Zlib-2.004-r1 [2.001] 203 kB 

[ebuild     U ]      dev-perl/IO-Compress-Base-2.004 [2.001] 89 kB 

[ebuild     U ]       virtual/perl-Scalar-List-Utils-1.19 [1.18] 0 kB 

[ebuild     U ]    perl-core/libnet-1.21 [1.19] USE="-sasl%" 67 kB 

[nomerge      ] mail-filter/qmail-scanner-1.25-r1  USE="spamassassin" 

[nomerge      ]  mail-filter/spamassassin-3.2.1-r1 [3.1.8-r1] USE="berkdb mysql qmail ssl -doc -ipv6 -ldap -postgres -sqlite -tools" 

[nomerge      ]   dev-perl/Net-DNS-0.60 [0.59] USE="-ipv6" 

[ebuild     U ]    virtual/perl-Test-Simple-0.70 [0.66] 0 kB 

[nomerge      ] mail-filter/qmail-scanner-1.25-r1  USE="spamassassin" 

[ebuild     U ]  virtual/perl-DB_File-1.815 [1.814] 0 kB 

[nomerge      ] mail-filter/qmail-scanner-1.25-r1  USE="spamassassin" 

[nomerge      ]  mail-filter/spamassassin-3.2.1-r1 [3.1.8-r1] USE="berkdb mysql qmail ssl -doc -ipv6 -ldap -postgres -sqlite -tools" 

[ebuild     U ]   perl-core/Storable-2.16 [2.15] 170 kB 

[nomerge      ] mail-filter/qmail-scanner-1.25-r1  USE="spamassassin" 

[nomerge      ]  mail-filter/spamassassin-3.2.1-r1 [3.1.8-r1] USE="berkdb mysql qmail ssl -doc -ipv6 -ldap -postgres -sqlite -tools" 

[nomerge      ]   dev-perl/libwww-perl-5.805  USE="ssl" 

[nomerge      ]    dev-perl/Compress-Zlib-2.004 [2.001] 

[nomerge      ]     dev-perl/IO-Compress-Zlib-2.004 [2.001] 

[nomerge      ]      dev-perl/IO-Compress-Base-2.004 [2.001] 

[nomerge      ]       virtual/perl-Scalar-List-Utils-1.19 [1.18] 

[ebuild  N    ]        perl-core/Scalar-List-Utils-1.19  43 kB 

[nomerge      ] mail-filter/qmail-scanner-1.25-r1  USE="spamassassin" 

[nomerge      ]  mail-filter/spamassassin-3.2.1-r1 [3.1.8-r1] USE="berkdb mysql qmail ssl -doc -ipv6 -ldap -postgres -sqlite -tools" 

[nomerge      ]   dev-perl/Net-DNS-0.60 [0.59] USE="-ipv6" 

[ebuild     U ]    perl-core/Test-Simple-0.70 [0.66] 76 kB 

[ebuild     U ]   virtual/perl-Time-HiRes-1.97.07 [1.90] 0 kB 

[ebuild     U ]   perl-core/DB_File-1.815 [1.814] 86 kB 

[ebuild     U ]   perl-core/Time-HiRes-1.97.07 [1.90] 80 kB 

[nomerge      ] dev-db/phpmyadmin-2.10.1  USE="vhosts" 

[nomerge      ]  dev-lang/php-5.2.3-r3 [5.2.1-r3] USE="apache2 berkdb cli crypt gd gd-external* gdbm iconv imap mysql ncurses nls pcre readline reflection session spl ssl unicode xml zlib -adabas -bcmath -birdstep -bzip2 -calendar -cdb -cgi -cjk -concurrentmodphp -ctype* -curl -curlwrappers -db2 -dbase -dbmaker -debug -discard-path -doc -empress -empress-bcs -esoob -exif -fastbuild -fdftk -filter -firebird -flatfile -force-cgi-redirect -frontbase -ftp -gmp -hash -inifile -interbase -iodbc -ipv6 -java-external -json -kerberos -ldap -ldap-sasl -libedit -mcve -mhash -msql -mssql -mysqli -oci8 -oci8-instant-client -odbc -pcntl -pdo -pdo-external -pic -posix -postgres -qdbm -recode -sapdb -sharedext -sharedmem -simplexml -snmp -soap -sockets -solid -spell -sqlite -suhosin -sybase -sybase-ct -sysvipc -threads -tidy -tokenizer -truetype -wddx -xmlreader -xmlrpc -xmlwriter -xpm -xsl -yaz -zip -zip-external (-apache%)" 

[nomerge      ]   www-servers/apache-2.0.58-r2  USE="apache2 ssl -debug -doc -ldap -mpm-itk -mpm-leader -mpm-peruser -mpm-prefork -mpm-threadpool -mpm-worker -no-suexec -selinux -static-modules -threads" 

[nomerge      ]    dev-libs/openssl-0.9.8d  USE="zlib -bindist -emacs -sse2 -test" 

[ebuild     U ]     app-misc/ca-certificates-20070303-r1 [20061027.2] 95 kB 

[nomerge      ] sys-apps/hotplug-20040923-r2  

[ebuild     U ]  sys-apps/pciutils-2.2.4-r3 [2.2.3-r2] USE="zlib%* -hal% -network-cron%" 206 kB 

[nomerge      ] dev-db/phpmyadmin-2.10.1  USE="vhosts" 

[nomerge      ]  dev-lang/php-5.2.3-r3 [5.2.1-r3] USE="apache2 berkdb cli crypt gd gd-external* gdbm iconv imap mysql ncurses nls pcre readline reflection session spl ssl unicode xml zlib -adabas -bcmath -birdstep -bzip2 -calendar -cdb -cgi -cjk -concurrentmodphp -ctype* -curl -curlwrappers -db2 -dbase -dbmaker -debug -discard-path -doc -empress -empress-bcs -esoob -exif -fastbuild -fdftk -filter -firebird -flatfile -force-cgi-redirect -frontbase -ftp -gmp -hash -inifile -interbase -iodbc -ipv6 -java-external -json -kerberos -ldap -ldap-sasl -libedit -mcve -mhash -msql -mssql -mysqli -oci8 -oci8-instant-client -odbc -pcntl -pdo -pdo-external -pic -posix -postgres -qdbm -recode -sapdb -sharedext -sharedmem -simplexml -snmp -soap -sockets -solid -spell -sqlite -suhosin -sybase -sybase-ct -sysvipc -threads -tidy -tokenizer -truetype -wddx -xmlreader -xmlrpc -xmlwriter -xpm -xsl -yaz -zip -zip-external (-apache%)" 

[ebuild     U ]   media-libs/libpng-1.2.18 [1.2.16] USE="-doc" 610 kB 

[nomerge      ] x11-base/xorg-x11-7.2  

[nomerge      ]  x11-base/xorg-server-1.2.0-r3  USE="dri nptl xorg -3dfx -debug -dmx -ipv6 -kdrive -minimal -sdl -xprint" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse -acecad -aiptek -calcomp -citron -digitaledge -dmc -dynapro -elo2300 -elographics -fpit -hyperpen -jamstudio -joystick -magellan -microtouch -mutouch -palmax -penmount -spaceorb -summa -synaptics -tek4957 -ur98 -vmmouse -void -wacom" VIDEO_CARDS="apm ark chips cirrus cyrix dummy fbdev glint i128 i740 i810 imstt mga neomagic nsc nv rendition s3 s3virge savage siliconmotion sis sisusb tdfx tga trident tseng v4l vesa vga via vmware voodoo -epson -fglrx -impact -mach64 -newport -nvidia -r128 -radeon -sunbw2 -suncg14 -suncg3 -suncg6 -sunffb -sunleo -suntcx" 

[nomerge      ]   media-fonts/font-cursor-misc-1.0.0  USE="nls" 

[nomerge      ]    x11-apps/mkfontdir-1.0.3  USE="-debug" 

[nomerge      ]     x11-apps/mkfontscale-1.0.3  USE="-debug" 

[ebuild     U ]      media-libs/freetype-2.3.4-r2 [2.1.10-r3] USE="zlib -X% -bindist -debug% -doc" 1,445 kB 

[ebuild     U ] net-dialup/minicom-2.2-r1 [2.2] 0 kB 

[nomerge      ] net-misc/capi4hylafax-01.03.00.99.300.4  USE="unicode" 

[ebuild     U ]  dev-util/dialog-1.1.20070604 [1.1.20070227] USE="unicode -examples" 358 kB 

[nomerge      ] net-libs/libwww-5.4.0-r7  USE="mysql ssl" 

[nomerge      ]  dev-db/mysql-5.0.44 [5.0.38] USE="berkdb latin1 perl ssl -big-tables -cluster -debug -embedded -extraengine -max-idx-128 -minimal (-selinux) -static" 

[ebuild     U ]   sys-apps/ed-0.5 [0.4] 53 kB 

[nomerge      ] sys-apps/diffutils-2.8.7-r2 [2.8.7-r1] USE="nls -static (-debug%)" 

[ebuild     U ]  sys-apps/man-pages-2.62 [2.44] USE="nls" 1,788 kB 

[nomerge      ] dev-db/phpmyadmin-2.10.1  USE="vhosts" 

[nomerge      ]  app-admin/webapp-config-1.50.16-r1 [1.50.15] 

[nomerge      ]   dev-lang/python-2.4.4-r4 [2.4.3-r4] USE="berkdb gdbm ncurses readline ssl -bootstrap -build -doc -examples% -ipv6 -nocxx -nothreads% -tk -ucs2" 

[nomerge      ]    app-admin/python-updater-0.2  

[nomerge      ]     sys-apps/portage-2.1.2.9 [2.1.2.2] USE="-build -doc -epydoc (-selinux)" LINGUAS="-pl" 

[ebuild     U ]      app-shells/bash-3.2_p17 [3.1_p17] USE="nls -afs -bashlogger -vanilla" 2,522 kB 

[nomerge      ] net-misc/hylafax-4.3.0  USE="pam -faxonly -html -jbig -mgetty" 

[nomerge      ]  net-dialup/mgetty-1.1.35-r2  USE="-doc -fidonet" 

[nomerge      ]   sys-apps/texinfo-4.8-r5  USE="nls -build -static" 

[ebuild     U ]    sys-libs/ncurses-5.6-r1 [5.6] USE="gpm unicode -bootstrap -build -debug -doc -minimal -nocxx -trace" 7 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/hdparm-7.6 [6.9-r1] 61 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-process/lsof-4.78 [4.77] USE="-static" 739 kB 

[ebuild     UD] sys-devel/patch-2.5.9 [2.5.9-r1] USE="-build -static" 0 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/busybox-1.5.1 [1.4.2] USE="-debug -make-symlinks -savedconfig (-selinux) -static" 1,514 kB 

[ebuild     U ] app-arch/unrar-3.7.5 [3.7.3] 127 kB 

[ebuild     U ] app-forensics/chkrootkit-0.47 [0.45] 37 kB 

[nomerge      ] dev-python/python-cdb-0.32  

[ebuild     U ]  dev-db/cdb-0.75-r2 [0.75-r1] 0 kB 

[nomerge      ] net-mail/vpopmail-5.4.16  USE="mysql -clearpasswd -ipalias" 

[nomerge      ]  mail-mta/netqmail-1.05-r8  USE="ssl -gencertdaily -highvolume -mailwrapper -noauthcram -qmail-spp -vanilla" 

[ebuild  N    ]   net-mail/queue-repair-0.9.0  14 kB 

[nomerge      ] mail-filter/qmail-scanner-1.25-r1  USE="spamassassin" 

[nomerge      ]  mail-filter/spamassassin-3.2.1-r1 [3.1.8-r1] USE="berkdb mysql qmail ssl -doc -ipv6 -ldap -postgres -sqlite -tools" 

[nomerge      ]   app-crypt/gnupg-1.9.21  USE="nls -X -gpg2-experimental -ldap -selinux -smartcard" 

[ebuild     U ]    dev-libs/pth-2.0.7 [2.0.6] 638 kB 

[nomerge      ] app-misc/mc-4.6.1-r3 [4.6.1] USE="gpm ncurses nls pam unicode -7zip -X -samba -slang" 

[nomerge      ]  dev-libs/glib-2.12.12 [2.12.9] USE="-debug -doc (-hardened)" 

[nomerge      ]   sys-libs/glibc-2.5-r4 [2.5] USE="nls nptl nptlonly -build -debug% -glibc-compat20 -glibc-omitfp (-hardened) (-multilib) -profile (-selinux)" 

[ebuild     U ]    sys-libs/timezone-data-2007f [2007d] USE="nls" 343 kB 

[nomerge      ] app-misc/mc-4.6.1-r3 [4.6.1] USE="gpm ncurses nls pam unicode -7zip -X -samba -slang" 

[nomerge      ]  dev-libs/glib-2.12.12 [2.12.9] USE="-debug -doc (-hardened)" 

[nomerge      ]   sys-libs/glibc-2.5-r4 [2.5] USE="nls nptl nptlonly -build -debug% -glibc-compat20 -glibc-omitfp (-hardened) (-multilib) -profile (-selinux)" 

[ebuild     U ]    sys-kernel/linux-headers-2.6.21 [2.6.17-r2] USE="(-gcc64%)" 4,287 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]     dev-util/unifdef-1.20  65 kB 

[nomerge      ] sys-kernel/genkernel-3.4.8 [3.4.6] USE="-bash-completion (-ibm) (-selinux)" 

[ebuild     U ]  app-arch/cpio-2.8 [2.7-r1] USE="nls" 728 kB 

[nomerge      ] net-dialup/isdn4k-utils-3.9_pre20060124  USE="isdnlog -X -activefilter -eurofile -ipppd -mschap -pcmcia -usb" 

[nomerge      ]  dev-lang/tcl-8.4.14 [8.4.9] USE="-debug% -threads" 

[nomerge      ]   sys-devel/libtool-1.5.23b [1.5.22] 

[ebuild     U ]    sys-devel/gnuconfig-20070118 [20060702] 40 kB 

[nomerge      ] app-portage/gentoolkit-0.2.3-r1  

[ebuild     U ]  sys-apps/portage-2.1.2.9 [2.1.2.2] USE="-build -doc -epydoc (-selinux)" LINGUAS="-pl" 61 kB 

[blocks B     ] mail-mta/ssmtp (is blocking mail-mta/netqmail-1.05-r8)

Total: 122 packages (105 upgrades, 2 downgrades, 12 new, 3 in new slots, 1 block), Size of downloads: 229,345 kB

!!! Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be installed

!!!        at the same time on the same system.

For more information about Blocked Packages, please refer to the following

section of the Gentoo Linux x86 Handbook (architecture is irrelevant):

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?full=1#blocked

```

Last edited by thrashed on Tue Jul 31, 2007 11:34 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## misterjack

 *thrashed wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> [...]
> ...

 

oder im deutschen Handbuch:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?full=1#blocked

 *Quote:*   

> Im gerade angebrachten Beispiel sind Ihre Optionen der Verzicht auf die Installation von qmail oder die vorherige Deinstallation von ssmtp.

   :Wink: 

----------

## thrashed

danke, das hatte ich eh überflogen.

ein emerge unmerge ssmtp und ein neues mergen von netqmail hat mir den gewünschten erfolg gebracht. ich wollte ssmtp immer mit emerge -C ssmtp runterputzen. hatte da wohl ein paar gedankenfehler.

danke für die hilfe, ich bin bischen eingerostet, aber das kommt schon wieder alles.

die kiste kompiliert nun schon seit 4 stunden updates von 4 monaten   :Surprised: 

----------

## misterjack

-C hätte aber funktionieren sollen, da --unmerge == -C ist  :Smile: 

----------

